# New Doctor Who



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 3, 2010)

So the new Doctor premiered tonight on BBC 1.

After being a little skeptical at the beginning, Matt Smith's Doctor really grew on me in the end. He's well written and very well acted, with splashes of Tennant in there but very much his own personality. The writing is also sooo much better, I was frankly getting bored of Russel T Davis, it felt like he was going a bit stale and making it too much of a children's show, if that makes sense. I like the sense of darkness that's been brought back into the show, and from the teaser of the rest of the series it looks like it's a trend that's here to stay.

All in all, it feels like a fresh start with a new Doctor, and I'm very much liking the direction it seems to be going in.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

It's started already? I hope it's a big flop and CBC finally pulls the plug leaving BBC Wales out in the cold. As a member of the 'old guard' of Who fans the end of this annoying 5 year BBC money-making adventure cannot come soon enough.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's started already? I hope it's a big flop and CBC finally pulls the plug leaving BBC Wales out in the cold. As a member of the 'old guard' of Who fans the end of this annoying 5 year BBC money-making adventure cannot come soon enough.



Or you could just ignore the programme instead of wanting it to fail for the millions of people who really enjoy it. It's one of the better programmes on TV at the moment, and I know many old Who fans who love it, myself being one of them.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Or you could just ignore the programme instead of wanting it to fail for the millions of people who really enjoy it.



I find it terrifying that all of those millions of people are entitled to vote.



			
				ramsay_baggins said:
			
		

> It's one of the better programmes on TV at the moment and I know many old Who fans who love it, myself being one of them.



I became a member of the Doctor Who fraternity when it was a permanantly cancelled and semi-forgotten programme never to return to the airwaves of Britain, I loved the sense obscurity and the comradeship among Who fans. But then the Beeb broke my heart by practicing televisual necromancy and pouring hundreds of thousands of newbies into the fandom. I left the fandom after causing much drama on a number of Doctor Who forums by having the guts to stand up against the newbies who knew nothing about the original show. My desperate battle was doomed to failure and I withdrew to my piles of vintage Doctor Who Monthlies and old VHS cassettes. Every time I hear something about the bastardised zombie version my disenchantment with the BBC becomes a little more bitter. 


Sorry for the rant, I just needed to get 5 years of anger off my chest.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok, so it sounds like you stopped watching it because it became popular. Oh boo hoo, maybe if you watched the new Doctor before outright writing it off then you'd see that the reason it's popular is because it's good. Also, I don't see the problem with people being able to watch the new show, many of them being kids, and not know the old stuff. Probably because they're kids?

It's like refusing to watch the current run of Eastenders because the current fans don't know what happened in it 30 years ago. Get over it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahahaaaaa


Dude you are officially


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Ok, so it sounds like you stopped watching it because it became popular. Oh boo hoo, maybe if you watched the new Doctor before outright writing it off then you'd see that the reason it's popular is because it's good. Also, I don't see the problem with people being able to watch the new show, many of them being kids, and not know the old stuff. Probably because they're kids?



I tried to watch it with an open mind, but the endless soap opera style episodes, pathetic jokes and inappropriate actors repulsed me. The final straw was the utterly barking episode featuring Peter Kay and the guy who has oral with a paving slab, it made Dragonfire look like top-notch sci-fi (Dragonfire, for those not in the know, has often been considered the worst ever Doctor Who serial, featuring terminal cases of wobbly-set syndrome, absolutely awful writing and Bonnie Langford)



			
				ramsay_baggins said:
			
		

> It's like refusing to watch the current run of Eastenders because the current fans don't know what happened in it 30 years ago. Get over it.



That's a different thing entirely, Eastenders wasn't cancelled in 1989 nor did it develop a cult following. It's not so much the newbies themselves, I just consider them to be the BBC's cannon fodder, it's really the programmes themselves, most of which ooze poor quality like a Soviet made car battery leaks acid.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2010)

OIr it could be that Russel T Davies is a collossal moron who liked using the same plots over and over. "Oh, I know what'll be cool and edgy! Lets make a few more characters gay!"

Sorry, but he seems to have this thing where he's trying to insert as many gay or bi characters as possible. Now gay or bi isn't generally a problem. Just the actual GB/straight ratio in everyday life is a lot lower than what Mr Davies seems to want.

Throw in some plots and scenes from Scooby Doo, and you have a mess.

The newer series has actually had some fantastic episodes. Ones not written by Davies.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 4, 2010)

And it appears I am the one to steer us back on topic, as it seems we have deviated quite a bit.

I watched The Eleventh Hour on YouTube yesterday evening and early this morning, because I refuse to wait until April 17th. I loved it. Smith's performance was wonderful, I liked how very Tennant-esque he was. Karen Gillan was good too. And another thing: the title sequence was very cool, better than the 2005 version. The theme could do with some improvement, as I'd like to actually hear the bassline. It was there, but all the orchestra was burying it. All in all, I give it 9.9/10.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> And it appears I am the one to steer us back on topic, as it seems we have deviated quite a bit.



It's still about Doctor Who so we are on-topic.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 4, 2010)

As long as Billie Piper keeps the fuck away, I will continue to watch this show.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I find it terrifying that all of those millions of people are entitled to vote.



U Mad!

...

still, i loved it! i was leery of the new doctor because at the very start i was not sure if Matt Smith could pull it off (though, i know i should have trusted BBC for casting someone capable. it's not like they'd hand off their golden-boy franchise to some tosser.) in the end, the dinner scene nailed it for me. 

yeah, it did feel like he was leaning heavily on Tennent's interpretation, but it works for me. he definately nailed the quirky side, i'm looking forward to seeing if he can nail the more serious/darker aspects of the doctor's character.

i hope, however, that they can let this go on or avoid going too fast to the 13th doctor. as much as i want to see him, if they bring him in, it's going to mean the series is over (yeah, i don't want it to end though i know it will have to eventually.)


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> U Mad!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> As long as Billie Piper keeps the fuck away, I will continue to watch this show.



Piper's eyebrows were more terrifying than any of the monsters.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 5, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> OIr it could be that Russel T Davies is a collossal moron who liked using the same plots over and over. "Oh, I know what'll be cool and edgy! Lets make a few more characters gay!"
> 
> Sorry, but he seems to have this thing where he's trying to insert as many gay or bi characters as possible. Now gay or bi isn't generally a problem. Just the actual GB/straight ratio in everyday life is a lot lower than what Mr Davies seems to want.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm glad he gave it up to Moffet who's generally a better scriptwriter anyway. RTD seemed to be going stale and boring, and it lost the dark edge it had and when he tried to write dark it just didn't work. Now it seems it's being brought back, yay! =D


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Yeah, I'm glad he gave it up to Moffet who's generally a better scriptwriter anyway. RTD seemed to be going stale and boring, and it lost the dark edge it had and when he tried to write dark it just didn't work. Now it seems it's being brought back, yay! =D



agreed... i hope they get the writer they had for "blink" to do some stuff with this doctor... that episode creeped me out.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> agreed... i hope they get the writer they had for "blink" to do some stuff with this doctor... that episode creeped me out.



He's the new head writer, so he now does the majority of the episodes, he's called Steven Moffat =3


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Got it on youtube. You Brits have it lucky.

Why isn't this a Rave?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooooh, I think I may sit down to watch it on the internet tomorrow night!


----------



## Redregon (Apr 7, 2010)

ramsay_baggins said:


> He's the new head writer, so he now does the majority of the episodes, he's called Steven Moffat =3



This comment brings me so much glee i risk exploding into sparkly rainbows ^_^

i fkn loved Blink even though it freaked me the hell out.


----------



## SuperBoogie (Apr 10, 2010)

I was actually quite concerned about making the transition to this new rather young Doctor. Like a number of people I'd no idea who this Matt Smith guy was and what kind of Doctor he might play for us, especially following Tennant's stint. But from the first five minute's I was interested. His mania is... charming in a strange sort of way and I like this enthusiasm he has. 

Little concerned about the obvious foreshadowing about his new companion, specifically the level of obsession and of course the fact that she was about to be married. The Doctor is one helluva homewrecker. Stealing women away in the night to travel through time, it's hard to compete with that.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Apr 15, 2010)

I watched it on megavideo simply because I didn't have BBCA. So instead of waiting for it to come On Demand I watched it on the interwebs.

I was quite impressed by Matt Smith. I was a bit frightened that he would have emo-like tendencies (Thank a promo pic for that) but so far none of that has shown.He was very energetic and loves Custard and Fishsticks ( A combo which I recently tried. Yum!). Moffat's writing was well done and the CGI was above average (could have tried harder on the Atraxi ships). As a moderately new whofan who found the series thanks to the new series last year, I can't wait for more!


----------



## Redregon (Apr 17, 2010)

Love the most recent episode... but 



Spoiler



WHERE'S the PINK DALEK?!

"Exth-therminate, thweetie!"


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Redregon said:


> Love the most recent episode... but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lolz. Would love it if it actually happened. Am more concerned with 



Spoiler



Amelia's memory


 at the moment.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lolz. Would love it if it actually happened. Am more concerned with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe it has to do with that whole 



Spoiler



crack in space and time thing?



i mean, they're dropping hints at it like the whole "bad wolf" bit from before.

and if it IS what i think it is, they could bring back Rose (and her terrifying eyebrows) if they wanted.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

Redregon said:


> maybe it has to do with that whole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but how? It's like it's temporally 



Spoiler



retconning certain things but ignoring others. And it's following him around. Which would suggest it's sentient.



I'm hoping for the Time Lords to come back again ,personally.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes but how? It's like it's temporally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yes, the last special was awesome, but the ending was a major let-down for me. they'd be an awesome adversary (since it seems the master is now out of the picture... or at least they're not at odds anymore.)

hmm... i have heard rumours that they're going to bring back the Rani, but i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm hoping for the Time Lords to come back again ,personally.



WTF was going on in that last episode with them? Why are the Time Lords evil all of a sudden? I am convinced that the BBC have a personal vendetta against everyone who was a Doctor Who fan prior to 2005.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 18, 2010)

The Daleks make me crave skittles.

Those who watched the newest episode will know why.


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 18, 2010)

Same, i didnt really like the look of him but after a couple of episodes i started to like him. but still prefer david tennant


----------

